# Arch bridge test fit



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...est%20fit/
Arch bridge test fit
Enjoy
Now to finish the thing..........


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding !
JimC.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

wow your roadbed even looks perfect!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I can not take credit for the railroad cause it is a friend of mine. I just build the bridges to fit for him....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Impressive looking layout! The bridge looks great. Are you gonna cover the hole where the support goes in or leave it this way? Those are some huge mountains, specially on that picture where the 2 people (you and your wife?) standing in front of it. 

EDIT: just noticed that you wrote it is not your layout... So the picture is the owner and his wife?
Still, the curiosity about the covering of the hole exist! ;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the the box like piece under the curved section for? Is there going to be a support there? 

Can we get some more pictures of your friends layout?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics and nice looking bridge work. Later RJD


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

is it welded together? what type welder? Looks great!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By John J on 09 Sep 2010 05:05 AM 
What is the the box like piece under the curved section for? Is there going to be a support there? 

Can we get some more pictures of your friends layout?


It is going to be a inverted truss brige there. with a support on the right side. The bridge is all welded with a Lincon 175 mig welder. as for the holes they will be filled and rock placed around the bridge supports.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel thats great thanks for sharing great looking railroad caferacer


----------

